# [Encodage] Problème d'accent sur les forums (résolu)

## Pol

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un problÃ¨me d'accent avec Firefox lorsque je veux afficher les forums.

[IMG]http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/6920/snapshot5rj1.th.jpg[/IMG]

Pouvez vous me dire comment le rÃ©soudre ?

Voici mon emerge --info:

```

pol@localhost ~/eclipse $ emerge  --info

Note: The repository at /usr/local/portage does not have a profiles/repo_name entry.

      This can reduce the functionality of the repository in some cases.

Portage 2.1.3_rc7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-polymedis-k7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-polymedis-k7 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 10 Jul 2007 05:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache digest distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LINGUAS="fr en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac acl acpi amr aoss apache2 apm asf berkdb bitmap-fonts blender-game bluetooth bzip2 cdrom cjk cli cpudetection cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cursors dba dbus dri exif extras ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gs gtk hal icecast iconv imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 irda irmc isdnlog java jpeg kdm lcms libg++ lm_sensors madwifi mbox memlimit midi mmx mmx2 mmxext mng mpeg4 mplayer msn mssql mudflap musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntlm odbc openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png postgres python qt3 qt3support qt4 rar rdesktop readline real reflection samba scenarios session simplexml slang sockets spl sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl svg svgz symlink tcltk tcpd tetex tiff tokenizer truetype type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 widescreen wifi win32codecs winbind wmf wmp wxwindows x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xmldoclet xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xvid zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptic" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr en en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev v4l vmware nv nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

pol@localhost ~/eclipse $   

```

J'ai aussi un autre problÃ¨me sur mon portable (un autre PC), dans Mignight Commander, les touches F1 F2 F3 et F4 ne rÃ©agissent pas de la mÃªme maniÃ¨re que d'habitude, elle affiche simplement un caractÃ¨re. Je suis obligÃ© d'utiliser ces touches de fonctions via le menu (F9) qui fonctionne...

Merci de votre aide!Last edited by Pol on Thu Jul 12, 2007 7:59 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Pour ton problème d'encodage, vérifie l'encodage par défaut que tu as défini dans Firefox, ça n'a rien à voir avec la config de ton système.

----------

## Pol

Ben il est en UTF8 par dÃ©faut...

Si je me met en iso-8859-1 tout fonctionne normalement, mais dÃ¨s que je ferme et que je rÃ©ouvre le browser, l'utf8 reprend le dessus.

Quel est l'encodage que je dois mettre par dÃ©faut dans mon browser ??

----------

## 1cami3

Salut, 

j'ai eu moi aussi quelques déboires avec l'encodage, je ne peux que te conseiller ce HOWTO  :Wink:  . T'as plus qu'à tout checker  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## davidou2a

regardes ton fichier /etc/locale.gen

```
davidou@Aeris ~ $ cat /etc/locale.gen 

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15
```

apres un petit coup de 

```
# locale-gen
```

Si t as pas ces 3 charsets c'est un peu sur que tu vas galerer avec firefox... perso jamais eu de probleme de ce genre  :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

Dans Mozilla Firefox, essaye d'activer l'option Affichage -> Encodage des caractères -> Détection automatique -> Universel, puis recharge la page.

Sinon, coche ISO-8859-15 pour les forums Gentoo.

----------

## Pol

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> regardes ton fichier /etc/locale.gen
> 
> ```
> davidou@Aeris ~ $ cat /etc/locale.gen 
> 
> ...

 

Voila mon fichier:

```

polymedix pol # cat /etc/locale.gen

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US ISO-8859-15

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_GB.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_GB ISO-8859-15

en_GB ISO-8859-1

fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_FR ISO-8859-15

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

```

Je vais rajouter les tiens et on verra bien juste aprÃ¨s...

----------

## Pol

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Dans Mozilla Firefox, essaye d'activer l'option Affichage -> Encodage des caractères -> Détection automatique -> Universel, puis recharge la page.
> 
> Sinon, coche ISO-8859-15 pour les forums Gentoo.

 

Impec c'est résolu... comprend pas comment cette option n'est pas activée par défaut.... vraiment débile!

Maintenant c'est mon post qui s'affiche mal... je suppose que c'est du au mauvais encodage que j'utilisais au début...

Enfin, merci beaucoup à toi

----------

## ghoti

 *Pol wrote:*   

> [comprend pas comment cette option n'est pas activée par défaut.... vraiment débile!

 

Ben tout le monde n'habite pas en europe de l'ouest et tout le monde n'utilise pas l'euro.

Ce serait au contraire débile de fixer ce standard pour le monde entier ... 

Mes 0,002 cents d'euro  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

PS : si tu pouvais rectifier ton titre avec tes nouvelles locales, ce serait sympa parce que, pour l'instant, ça fait "tache"  :Wink: 

----------

## Pol

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Pol wrote:*   [comprend pas comment cette option n'est pas activée par défaut.... vraiment débile! 
> 
> Ben tout le monde n'habite pas en europe de l'ouest et tout le monde n'utilise pas l'euro.
> 
> Ce serait au contraire débile de fixer ce standard pour le monde entier ... 
> ...

 

Je n'ai pas dis cela, je ne suis pas débile, j'ai simplement dit que Firefox pourrait être déjà configuré avec la détection de l'encodage automatique.

----------

